# Link to FAQ/Useful guide to DE IVF (UK and abroad)



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello all,

thought you may find this useful (as it's often us over 40s who end up looking at the DE option):

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256679.0

Open to suggestions/comments/amendments etc  
Hope it's useful,
Suitcase
x


----------



## hopehopehope (Dec 8, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## rubyring (Dec 9, 2009)

Thank you suitcase, excellent thread


----------

